# i915kms card resolution in console



## lucas1 (Sep 24, 2021)

Good afternoon.  
How to change screen resolution in console (not in GUI) for i915kms video-intel card?
How get a list of possible screen resolutions, select the required and make the setting permanent?


----------



## eternal_noob (Sep 24, 2021)

Search results for query: console resolution
					






					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Sep 30, 2021)

lucas1 said:


> How get a list of possible screen resolutions,



Probably `xrandr`


----------

